# Message From Space



## Starbeast (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## J Riff (Jan 15, 2011)

NO! I'm a human being from the planet Earth!
 Never before has the screen erupted with more spectacle!
 Where fantasies are real..and reality is fantastic!!
 A phantasmagoria of sights, sounds, and
 space-age technical achievements
 That must be seen to be believed!


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 28, 2011)

The movie is so outrageous, weird, surreal, unintentionally funny and an obviously _Star Wars_ inspired film (the creators admitted the insipiration) that it's enjoyable for me to watch.


----------

